# app sante distances completement  fausses



## roquebrune (1 Octobre 2018)

bonjour
Comment l 'application santé calcul des distances  peut elle se tromper a ce point ?
hier j'ai fais environ 18km a pied et elle m 'en compte 28 !

est ce qu 'il existe un app fiable pour mesurer les distances parcourues ?

j' ai essaye une app pour calculer la vitesse de marche , je passais de 1 a 7km/h en permanence !

si vous connaissez une app fiable pour la vitesse a pied 

merci


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Je fais beaucoup de marche nordique et je n'utilise que Runtastic , je le trouve très fiable


----------



## roquebrune (2 Octobre 2018)

ok je vais l 'essayer
merci


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> ok je vais l 'essayer
> merci



Redis moi ce que tu en pense


----------



## roquebrune (3 Octobre 2018)

Je teste ça à ma prochaine longue marche


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Octobre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je teste ça à ma prochaine longue marche


Bonjour,

Pour moi, les applis qui calculent les distances en s'appuyant uniquement sur les données GPS ne peuvent pas être fiables.
Elles se rapprochent de la vérité lorsque le parcours est rectiligne, est en terrain dégagé, et surtout qu'on ne s'arrête pas de temps en temps.

Si on part du principe que l'appli prend les coordonnées GPS toutes les 1sec, et que la précision est de 3m, par exemple, si on s'arrête pour papoter 1 minute, le GPS pourra compter entre 0 et 180m de plus; Allez, 90 mètres en moyenne...

Si on court en ville, et qu'il y a des zones ou la réception GPS est mauvaises (rues étroites, immeubles), là aussi, il peut y avoir des écarts significatifs.

Pour le vérifier, il suffit de laisser sa montre (fitbit par exemple) immobile sur son bureau, et reconstituer ensuite son parcours sur maps pour constater qu'elle a parcouru une certaine distance…

La meilleure appli pourrait être celle qui tourne sur un matériel ayant la puce GPS la plus précise possible et qui combine les données GPS et celle de l'accéléromètre (pour soustraire les distances enregistrées lors des phases statiques)

Il serait intéressant, sur un même parcours (une piste d'athlé, par exemple) de parcourir une même distance, de s'arrêter de temps en temps,  et de voir quel est le plus précis; Avec l'accéléromètre ou le GPS. Il y aurait peut-être des surprises...


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2018)

L'app Santé de prend en compte la distance parcourue que si elle détecte des pas (grace au coprocesseur de mouvements). Donc si on reste immobile rien n'est comptabilisé. 

De ce fait, elle ne prend pas en compte mes déplacements en vélo dans mes parcours quotidiens ce qui m'embête bien...


----------



## roquebrune (3 Octobre 2018)

oui Remy mais j' avais l 'iPhone dans ma poche tout le temps et la difference est de 28km au lieu de 18


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2018)

Ma réponse s'adressait à Polo qui imagine qu'un iPhone immobile continue à comptabiliser des déplacements.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ma réponse s'adressait à Polo qui imagine qu'un iPhone immobile continue à comptabiliser des déplacements.


Remontée de bretelles méritée… 

J'avais imaginé que l'appli santé d'Apple utilisait le GPS, et pas le podomètre
J'ai longtemps utilisé une montre GPS Fitbit qui elle, avait ce défaut de comptage.

Maintenant, pour l'écart constaté (28 Km au lieu de 18), je vais faire preuve d'imagination en supposant que l'application santé qui collecte le nombre de pas dans "Réglages-Confidentialité- Mouvements et forme " est mal paramétrée; Du genre avec une taille de 2,20m, au lieu de 1,20m 
Taille qui doit servir à définir la longueur du pas.


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2018)

Le GPS et le podomètre (le detecteur de pas) sont utilisés. 
Le podomètre pour indiquer quand on marche et le GPS pour mesurer la distance parcourue quand la marche est détectée.


----------

